# New iPhones



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Agreed, I'm going back to Nexus for my next one. While they're alright and look shiny, meh.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Have to agree I was very under whelmed,I was far more impressed with the upcoming LG V30 which I think will be my next phone when its released,just my humble opinion tho.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

You can literally pickup a mk1 for less than an iPhone :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I've never had one. I've always preferred the HTC's and now got a Samsung Edge thingy.
The kids on the other hand... all 3 have iPhones and the middle one's contract is ready for an upgrade. Guess what he wants? :roll:


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

At least the battery is meant to last two and a half hours longer, so that's even more time my wife can ignore me scrolling through Instagram!

I've had 3 but won't be bothering with this one, I've actually set myself a challenge of not bothering with a smart phone - we shall see how that goes!


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Overhyped and overpriced.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

It's just way too expensive, the 10. I'm not sure what the 8 is priced at, but I'll certainly never pay £1000 for a mobile phone that has a life span of less than two years! :lol:


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/business...n-embarrassing-failure-during-its-iphone-demo


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I read elsewhere that shares in Apple nosedived as soon as Craig Federighi failed to get the Facial Recognition to work.


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi , these new phones are OK if you could ring or send a message I have to walk round my house 3 times to get a signal , and I think our internet comes by carrier pidgeon , my old Nokia, Noah used it when he built the Ark would work almost any were , then I am a miserable old bugger that doesn't like buttons , cheers  :wink: Graham H


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stonebridge said:


> Overhyped and overpriced.


MK1 TT always was. the drive was shabby too..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> I read elsewhere that shares in Apple nosedived as soon as Craig Federighi failed to get the Facial Recognition to work.


Read review today that suggests that facial recognition is sluggish. Takes nearly a second before it lets you in, plus a couple of screen swipes. May not sound much but that delay would soon become intensely annoying on everyday use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Stonebridge said:
> 
> 
> > Overhyped and overpriced.
> ...


That's why I didn't buy a new one.

Is there a strong market for 11-year-old iphones?


----------

